# snowflex in kitcher ontario



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

BananaChiu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was checking to see which resort is still open for the remaining of the season and I came across the Chicopee website. They are considering investing into having all year round skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat seriouly this is only 45mins from me I must check this out! Chicopee is very small and can get pretty boring but it does the trick and their park is decent, nothing special though.

Snowboarding in the summer hell yes! I hope they decide to do this *crosses fingers*


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

why hasnt snowflex made a park in california?!


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

BananaChiu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was checking to see which resort is still open for the remaining of the season and I came across the Chicopee website. They are considering investing into having all year round skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Just to qualify that a little bit more... If you read all of the fine print, the survey isn't actually being done by Chicopee. The survey is being done by some Wilfred Laurier University students as part of an applied business course, and merely supported by the resort (and why not, free market research!!). There's no commitment or actual interest behind it from Chicopee's side, so I won't get my hopes up in seeing it any time soon. 

That being said, I think it would make that dive of a "hill" a considerably more attractive destination, particularly in the warmer months. Realistically all they will really be able to put onto a Chicopee-sized slope would be maybe a green groomer-style slope (easy blue at best), and a terrain park. Still, that should drive a pretty decent amount of business what with our relative proximity to Toronto, SWO, and upstate NY.



mrpez said:


> why hasnt snowflex made a park in california?!


Liberty Mountain is the first in North America. They've since opened an indoor Snowflex at Copper Mountain for year round pipe, park, and big air (55' kicker into a foam pit?!?! HELLYEAH!). California already has awesome big mountains, and I'm sure Californians concern themselves with other summer activities. You just need to find someone with really deep pockets willing to open one up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Snowboarding on snowflex doesn't seem like fun :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Snowflex is cool*



puffnstuff said:


> Snowboarding on snowflex doesn't seem like fun :dunno:


It takes some getting used to but I'd say that something is better than nothing. See for yourself, these guys were loving it!
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - Liberty Mount...


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, it would be fun.. but for me, it would be a couple times a year to get my fix... so i can't see it being a viable financial decision. especially for a place like chic that is hardly getting by with winters like we have been getting. pretty sure they won't be dropping much cash on the hill any time soon.

i pretty much hate that hill. size wise would be fine for the park, but waiting in that line (being that its not like there is a lot of choice for runs) is total balls for the duration of the run... for what they've got, you'd be better finding a hill and investing some friends cash and building a little urban style park.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

but i can see them attracting a lot of traffic to the resort. I think it woudl be a total viable option unless some other place decides to do the same... a place that's bigger like blue mountain...


----------

